# Adding quotes to text



## danmpem (Oct 27, 2007)

I know this is a really simple thing, but how do I add quotes to my text body AND be able to site who said the original quote. Simply putting quote tags around text doesn't attribute the words to their original author. What would I have to do to get my quote to say "Originally posted by _whoever_"?
Thanks!


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Oct 27, 2007)

If I'm understanding the question, you just need to click the Quote button on the post you want to quote and it should take care of that.


----------



## danmpem (Oct 27, 2007)

You're right, I'm just having trouble adding quotes so people will know who said the quote. I feel like the button to click is right in front of me and I just don't see it.


----------



## danmpem (Oct 27, 2007)

I got it now. I just need to click the quote button at the bottom of someone's post rather than wait for the reply box to do it. Thanks!


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Oct 27, 2007)

Dan,
You need to fix your signature; sent you a private message; look at the top right of the page.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Oct 27, 2007)

danmpem said:


> I know this is a really simple thing, but how do I add quotes to my text body AND be able to site who said the original quote. Simply putting quote tags around text doesn't attribute the words to their original author. What would I have to do to get my quote to say "Originally posted by _whoever_"?
> Thanks!




It took me ages to figure this out; I was to chicken to ask.


----------

